# Why hello!



## internalfugue

I'm new to the hobby and hoping to glean some knowledge from the wise ones. I've been researching for about a month now and I bought a tank on Saturday! Hoping to set it up over the summer. It's small (10g) but I only have room for small right now. My dreamfish are threadfin rainbows and sparkling gouramis, but until I get used to the hobby and get a bigger tank I'm going to have to choose only one (or neither and get something hardier...)

Thinking of a small school and a bottom feeder of some sort. Pygmy cories? Not sure if there's room for six of them! I also want plants but I don't know anything about them yet. It would be nice to have a single "showpiece" fish, but again I might wait until I have a bigger tank!

Aaaah I am so obsessed with brainstorming tank ideas these days. My family and friends probably think I'm nuts, but I've realized that I love fish!


----------



## Brian

Hah, welcome to the forums and I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you decide to keep


----------



## mrobson

lol welcome you sound like a prime target for the dredded MTS


----------



## internalfugue

Does that, by chance, stand for multiple tank syndrome?


----------



## mrobson

oh yea, since i joined im up to 4 tanks and im planning out a saltwater tank lol


----------



## internalfugue

I recently had to move back into my parents' house due to being a poor university student! They hate the idea of me having 1 tank, so I don't think I'll be getting more before I graduate or I move out.


----------



## Brian

That's simple enough to handle...

Let them know that once you graduate and start $$$, you'll put them in a nursing home if they don't allow any more tanks, PERIOD!


----------



## internalfugue

Ahahaha amazing. We'll see. For now at least I'll have my fishies to keep me happy. And you know, other rewarding aspects of life.


----------



## dl88dl

Welcome to GTAA


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Welcome. I like people who does research before the start. These are very good signs that you'll do well.
We have a beginners forum. Read the stickey's. Water change and cycling a tank are a must read. Hope you enjoy this hobby as much as we do.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian

HI there! Welcome! 

I love planted tanks myself. Lots of people are interested in shrimps right now which are a neat kind of addition. I am pretty interested in gourami myself atm


----------



## internalfugue

Hi Dave, zebrapl3co and ciddian! Thanks for the warm welcomes


----------

